
Trump's business growth compared to Apple, McDonald's - toado85
http://stockchoker.com/mcdonaldtrump/
======
monochromatic
> How does his long-term success compare to other well-known businesses?

You mean, how does it compare to two cherry-picked extremely successful
businesses (and one other one thrown in for "objectivity")?

~~~
maxerickson
Cherry picking successful businesses seems like fair play when you are
evaluating his claims of business success.

McDonald's doesn't seem like a terrible choice, it's not exactly in an
exciting high growth industry.

I guess it would be a good idea to do a couple of baskets though, to compare
to market average returns.

~~~
toado85
If you compare Trump to the S&P 500 over this time, he beats it if you don't
account for dividends and loses to it if you do.

------
SCAQTony
Not shocked that Apple, McDonalds who have both changed global habits on a
massive scale have 'trumped' Trump but what is more surprising is that the New
York Times Co, with it's global reach, content and presumably lower overhead
costs, faired quite poorly compared to Trump.

------
ocschwar
Come on, add the SPX for objectivity's sake.

~~~
toado85
S&P 500 change during this time: 122.74 - 2043.94

Total gain: 1565% Annual gain: 8.62%

So without accounting for dividends (the S&P 500 price doesn't), Trump was
about 1% better each year.

~~~
ocschwar
The SPY ticker does account for dividends, and I do believe it beats Trump.

~~~
toado85
I'm sure it would... problem is, it doesn't go back far enough:
[https://www.quandl.com/data/YAHOO/INDEX_SPY-SPDR-
S-P-500-SPY](https://www.quandl.com/data/YAHOO/INDEX_SPY-SPDR-S-P-500-SPY)

------
thecolorblue
It is fair in some ways. Trump's value is in his brand, a lot like McDonald's
and Apple. Although, the comparison really ends there.

